# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Sex gehad met een prostituee

## gezondf

Misschien een domme vraag, maar ik zit niet goed in mijn vel..... kan iemand mij a.u.b helpen.
Ik heb sex gehad met een prostituee.
Het was wel met een condoom (zowel pijpen als vrijen).
Bij het verwijderen van mijn condoom kreeg ik ook vaginale vocht aan mijn vingers en had het ook zitten op mijn voorhuid net boven mijn penis. Heb ik nu een kans op SOA? Please help  :Frown:

----------


## Leontien

Er zit slijmvlies om je eikel, waardoor je je voorhuid kunt bewegen. Als vaginale vocht niet in aanraking is gekomen met je eikel, is er heel weinig kans op een soa. Is het daar wel opgekomen, heb je iets meer kans op een soa, maar nog steeds weinig kans. Hou het in ieder geval goed is de gaten.

----------


## Paulaaa5

Zodra je klachten krijgt zal ik eventjes langs de dokter wippen. Als je nergens last van hebt dan zal er niks aan de hand zijn, als je het 100% zeker wilt weten moet je je gewoon even laten testen.

----------


## mirthe340

HALLO ZEG JE NOU DAT IK JOU EEN SOA BEZORGD HEB????
DIT IS DUS TOTAAL NIET HET GEVAL IK BEN ALTIJD VEILIG GEWEEST OKE!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!!!!
Toi toi toi!!!

----------

